# هل بالمكان الاستماع لبث راديو الطائرات ؟؟؟



## alihaskar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام
كيف الحال

مبدأيا ان بعرف انو بالامكان الاستماع لرادية الطائرات
و اكيد في اجهزة خاصة تعمل بالموجات ذاتها للطائرات
لكن سؤال هل ممكن صناعة هكذا جهاز من خراط الدارات ؟؟؟؟


بحثة عن مثل هذه خرائط لكن من دون جدوى !!!1
فهل من مساعدة ؟؟؟

او دارة للراديو


----------



## alihaskar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مع العلم اننو الموجات هي بين 

118.00 136.00 Mhz AM


----------



## alihaskar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

منذ قليل وجدت ما كنت ابحث عنه ..
بعد دراسة الفكرة استطعة وضع دارة و ذلك بعد سؤال احد البروفيسورات في الجامعة ....


----------



## mrashraf2010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم 
السلام عليكم 
لقد اثرت موضوع شيق جدا انا شخصيا احب هذة الناحية وهذا المجال من الاتصالات الاسلكية 
حقيقة لقد استقبلت ارسال الطائرات المدنية بصورة غير مقصودة اثناء تطويرى لاحد اجهزة الاستقبال لدى 
وهى دائرة ووكى توكى بسيطة جداب ثلاثة ترانزستورات 
لكن نظرا لان ارسال الطائرة ذو قدرة كافية لايصالة لمسافة كيلومترات 
لقد اسقبلتة من داخل غرفتى باستخدام هوائى طولة 10 امتار 
ثم طورت جهاز استقبال لراديو اف ام ليقوم بنفس المهمة لكن بهوائى طولة 70سم
والفكرة بسيطة جدا


----------



## mrashraf2010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

alihaskar قال:


> منذ قليل وجدت ما كنت ابحث عنه ..
> بعد دراسة الفكرة استطعة وضع دارة و ذلك بعد سؤال احد البروفيسورات في الجامعة ....


 

عذرا اخى لكن الصورة لاتوضح قيمة محول الماتش او ملفات الرنين المستخدمة للاستقبال 
برجاء توضيح القيم 
فضلا لا امرا
ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## aliraqalhr (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
هل يمكن ان توضح لنا كيفية تحوير الراديو للاستماع لبث الاجهزه الاسلكية مثل الووكي توكي 0 الرجاء شرح ذلك بالتفصيل


----------



## aliraqalhr (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعة اين الرد


----------



## bhnn (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حيدر جاسم الساعدي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الروعة


----------

